# Walnuts



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

So I've been feeling kinda sluggish all day. I haven't taken any supplements today and I bet that's partly why. I've had a couple pieces of steak and some mangos all day. I've had this intense craving for sweets, no doubt my brains is after something that will make it feel well. Anyways, I had a handful of walnuts and I suddenly felt better. No lie. It feels close to when I take a tyrosine or thryptophan capsule. My mind feels alert and I don't feel down anymore. All this happened in the course of 15 minutes.

Is it safe to say that walnuts, when taken on an empty stomach, can have an antidepressant effect?

google came up with this article

http://www.forshang.org/012foodnhealth/ ... alnute.htm

"Many of walnut's nutrient contents are very helpful to the growth of the nervous system, performing complementary effects in the process of uptake by the brain. They are the nutrients that can be rapidly absorbed and utilized by the brain."

You don't say! lol :eyes

Ok. I had about a 60 gram portion of shelled california walnuts. This is the AA acid content per 100 grams:

Amount in 100 Grams of Walnuts

Isoleucine* 566 mg Leucine* 922 mg Lysine* 388 mg Methionine* 280 mg

Cystine* 345 mg Phenylalanine* 628 mg Tyrosine* 439 mg Threonine* 488 mg

Tryptophan* 139 mg Valine* 723 mg Arginine* 2103 mg Histidine* 359 mg

Alanine 609 mg Aspartic Acid 1475 mg Glutamic Acid 2809 mg Glycine 755 mg

Proline 553 mg Serine 782 mg

Total Essential Amino Acids 6676 mg

Total Non-essential Amino Acids 7767 mg

Total Amino Acids 14443 mg

These numbers are pretty impressive, especially this part:

Phenylalanine* 628 mg Tyrosine* 439 mg That's almost 1 gram of the precursors to Dopamine! No wonder I felt such a boost! Imagine, each tyrosine capsule I take is 500 Mg. Instead, I can just eat walnuts!

It is also high in thryptophan, the precursor of serotonin.

So there you have it. Chew on some walnuts first thing in the morning or on an empty stomach for better absorption and get a boost!


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Composition and healthy effects
Calories (kcal)
674.0

Proteins (g) 
14.5

Carbohydrates (g) 
11.1

Fiber (g) 
5.9

Total of fats (g) 
63.8

Fatty acids saturated (g) 
5.2

unsaturated monounsaturated (g) 
11.6

polyunsaturated (g) 
44.2

Cholesterol (mg) 
0

E Vitamina (mg)* 
2.92

Phytosterols (mg)*
72.0

Values expressed in % in weight (g/100 g of food).


90% of walnut fats are unsaturated; it contains polyunsaturated fatty acids Omega 3 and Omega 6 which reduce blood cholesterol level and protect from heart diseases. These fatty acids content differentiate walnuts from the other tree nuts and much food. The proportion among saturated and polyunsaturated fatty acids in walnuts is 1 to 7, a proportion difficult to find in other natural foods. Its daily consumption, in substitution of saturated fats, reduces the risk of cardiovascular diseases. Walnuts are the healthiest tree nut for the heart. They contain high amount of alphalinolenic acid (5,8% of the fat content) that helps in the cholesterol level reduction.

Walnuts are an important source of vegetable proteins, with high arginine content that prevents cardiovascular diseases. (Arginine increases nitric oxide production)

Walnuts are considered an important antioxidant because its content in E vitamin which prevents from aging, some types of cancer and cardiovascular diseases. They contain significant quantities of B1 and B6 vitamins that benefit the good function of muscles and brain. Walnuts supply also minerals like copper, zinc, potassium, magnesium and phosphor.

Walnuts are rich in fibber, that benefits intestinal transit and prevent from some types of cancer, like the colon one.

May 2004


Major and minor nutritional components of walnuts

Ramón Segura

The first noteworthy characteristic of walnuts as a food of vegetable origin is the high protein content, which represents approximately 14-18% of their weight. Moreover, this protein is relatively low in lysine and at the same time high in arginine, an immuno-modulating amino acid, precursor of nitric oxide, capable of reducing the clotting and adhesion of platelets.

One of the principal characteristics of walnuts is their fat composition: they are poor in saturated fatty acids, lower than other tree nuts and poor in monounsaturated fatty acids but rich in polyunsaturated omega 3 and omega 6 fatty acids (linoleic and linolenic acid). Being of vegetable origin, they do not contain cholesterol but they do contain other esters such as ß-sitosterol, avenasterol or campesterol, factors which could lower the absorption of cholesterol in the intestine.

As with other nuts, the carbohydrate content is low and the fibre content is high, between 3 and 5% of their weight. In general, the American varieties have less fibre and a softer consistency than the European varieties.

Walnuts also contain a great variety of antioxidant compounds such as alpha and gamma-tocoferol (vitamin E), licopene, betacarotene and others, which act as a sequential protection system against the oxidation of the organism, preventing the action of free radicals. The antioxidant potential of walnuts also prevents the oxidation of LDL (low-density lipids), preventing them from sticking to the artery walls.

The mineral content of walnuts is also interesting. They contain calcium, potassium, and magnesium and are also low in sodium.

Presentation of Dr. Ramon Segura in the 3rd Conference "Walnuts: from natural to functional foods" celebrated in Madrid on November 7 2002


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

walnuts are brain food, and they taste better than other nuts, cause of the fat content, he he


----------



## landersen (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this  I suffer a low blood sugar problem and nuts are perfect to stabilize it. Will go shopping for walnuts first thing in the morning


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nuts are actually healthy for losing weight, as fatty as they are.

It takes energy to burn them off, plus isn't vitamin E a metabolism-booster?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I love different nuts, but almonds are my favorite. It's my favorite snack to chow down on (a healthy handful) after a run.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

So I just recently bought some Walnuts and was looking into getting my Omega 3's from them instead of buying Carlson Fish Oil (as I currently do).

Walnuts just contain ALA from what I gather. If so I have heard ALA has a pretty poor absorption rate (I think 9%-10%).

Does anyone know if I can get enough EPA and DHA from Walnuts? Or am I just getting 2.6 grams (in 1/4 cup of Walnuts) of ALA which poorly converts (if at all) to the necessary EPA/DHA? I am currently taking around 3 grams of EPA/DHA with Carlson's Fish Oil.

I understand Walnuts have many other advantages besides Omega 3's so I will probably still eat them daily. But I just want to know if I can ditch my Carlson Fish Oil.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Probably not. Like you said, the conversion rate is not 100% and we have not control over which Omega 3 (EPA or DHA) it will convert to. 

Is there a reason why you don't wan to use fish oil any longer?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

You can also try using perilla oil or flax seed oil which both have ALA and the dose can be higher.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> Probably not. Like you said, the conversion rate is not 100% and we have not control over which Omega 3 (EPA or DHA) it will convert to.
> 
> Is there a reason why you don't wan to use fish oil any longer?


No, other than its expense. Walnuts are a lot cheaper but if they won't give me the same amount of EPA and DHA I will keep on using fish oil.

I think fish oil has helped slightly with any depression I have had as well as helped my skin.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I almost stopped using fish oil for the same reason. Then I found one made by nature's answer. It's about $12 for a 32 oz container. Not bad if you ask me and the quality seems to be good.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> I almost stopped using fish oil for the same reason. Then I found one made by nature's answer. It's about $12 for a 32 oz container. Not bad if you ask me and the quality seems to be good.


Where did you find it that cheap? I saw it at iHerb for around $13 but it was a 16 oz container.

Also is Nature's Answer good compared to Carlson's? I found this thread talking about the differences and people seemed to argue both sides http://www.imminst.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=21120&st=0


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

xboxfreak said:


> Where did you find it that cheap? I saw it at iHerb for around $13 but it was a 16 oz container.
> 
> Also is Nature's Answer good compared to Carlson's? I found this thread talking about the differences and people seemed to argue both sides http://www.imminst.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=21120&st=0


I made a mistake. It was a 16 oz bottle. It still seems like a good deal. Carlson labs and some of the other brands are better known but the price doubles and I simply cannot afford that. NA is also distilled so it should be low in the heavy metals.

By the way, that site www.imminst.org is an AWSOME site if you want to learn about supplements and general health and well-being. Spend some time there. It's become my second favorite place next to SAD


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> I made a mistake. It was a 16 oz bottle. It still seems like a good deal. Carlson labs and some of the other brands are better known but the price doubles and I simply cannot afford that. NA is also distilled so it should be low in the heavy metals.
> 
> By the way, that site www.imminst.org is an AWSOME site if you want to learn about supplements and general health and well-being. Spend some time there. It's become my second favorite place next to SAD


Thanks for the info. I might try getting some NA after my Carlson runs out.

That imminst.org site looks really good. I will be reading through their forums. Thanks for the link.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> So I've been feeling kinda sluggish all day. I haven't taken any supplements today and I bet that's partly why. I've had a couple pieces of steak and some mangos all day. I've had this intense craving for sweets, no doubt my brains is after something that will make it feel well. Anyways, I had a handful of walnuts and I suddenly felt better. No lie. It feels close to when I take a tyrosine or thryptophan capsule. My mind feels alert and I don't feel down anymore. All this happened in the course of 15 minutes.
> 
> It is also high in thryptophan, the precursor of serotonin.


Ditto

My mind is much clearer and I dont feel tired at all.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Way better for your whole body in the long run then supplements, too.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyrosine and tryptophan won't cross the blood brain barrier at the same time for sure because of the transport system. OTOH Tyrosine and 5-HTP will both cross the blood brain barrier when taken on an empty stomach.


----------

